# LBL



## Andrew96 (Mar 26, 2020)

Still looking pretty early around the south welcome station. Anyone finding any at LBL?


----------



## Joey Dub. (Apr 2, 2020)

Found some Blacks on a gradual SE slope. Been searching this park for days. The woods seem early round here. Those last couple rains helped things start looking a little more like it should. Got woke up by the boys in blue at 7am (alarm set for 7:30, lol) they were great, told me to start search more of the lowlands in the current state of spring. Note takin. Gonna dedicate the morning hunt to just that. How low can you go.. in limbo about this early looking woods. It’s better than back home. They are getting about 12 inches of the white stuff today (that’s snow, if you didn’t know).


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Hoping you find something! I am now ready for Jeopardy as I had to look up LBL in Tennessee . . . looks like an amazing place. Adding it to the family's place to visit.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Joey Dub. said:


> Found some Blacks on a gradual SE slope. Been searching this park for days. The woods seem early round here. Those last couple rains helped things start looking a little more like it should. Got woke up by the boys in blue at 7am (alarm set for 7:30, lol) they were great, told me to start search more of the lowlands in the current state of spring. Note takin. Gonna dedicate the morning hunt to just that. How low can you go.. in limbo about this early looking woods. It’s better than back home. They are getting about 12 inches of the white stuff today (that’s snow, if you didn’t know).


I honestly don't know why hunting "low" is recommended early in the season. Low areas are cold sinks! Wouldn't you think those would retard morel growth? I usually do the opposite. I start high, facing the sun, and then work my way down and around into the shade! But there's no exact formula. The biggest morel I've ever found, the one on the right in my avatar, I found in late May on top of a hill, facing no particular direction but straight up!


----------

